# US tax treatment for houses



## Stuart35 (Feb 16, 2013)

Did anyone know of this?
Is a Foreign Mortgage Worth the Risk? - Knowledge Library - Maxim Global Wealth Advisors

I don't have a house yet but was thinking of buying one. From the tax treatment on tax-free savings to this and FBAR, I am really starting to question how worth it is to keep my American citizenship.  It's like a witchhunt.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I believe these guys are talking about investing in property, not buying a personal residence. There are any number of IRS publications on buying a home, sale of a personal residence, etc. Basically, you're entitled to the same benefits on your personal residence as anyone living in the US - mainly, when you sell your personal residence, the gain on the property is tax free up to $250,000 for a single person, $500,000 for a couple.

If you're wheeling and dealing in real estate, then that's a different matter.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Stuart35 (Feb 16, 2013)

Ah ok - sigh of relief!


----------

